# Back tension or thumb



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

If you decide on a thumb release you need to have heavy trigger tension 4 to 7 pnds so it can preloaded and shot properly with backtension.With a light trigger the release cant be set off slowly for backtension.Also you would need to make sure the trigger is without creep or movement.Personally for me in my sequence for my brain i favor a backtension release as a trigger is one less thing i have to worry about.I never liked the preload aspect of shooting like this it was hard for me to get comfortable with.Either one done right will work though.


----------

